Ask HN: What are some successful startups/businesses that are Chrome extensions? - Nemant
======
rolstenhouse
Loom [https://www.loom.com/](https://www.loom.com/) started as a chrome
extension.

Grammarly has done really well
[https://www.grammarly.com/](https://www.grammarly.com/)

------
dstik
Streak CRM (YC S11) [[https://www.streak.com/](https://www.streak.com/)]

I think Hunter ([https://hunter.io](https://hunter.io)) started as a chrome
extension

Password managers like LastPass
([https://www.lastpass.com/](https://www.lastpass.com/)) rely on their browser
extensions for convenience and usability

------
tyleo
I think that Rapportive started as a Chrome extension. I don't know much about
the business but I believe the founder went on to start Superhuman.

------
throw03172019
Honey. [https://www.joinhoney.com/](https://www.joinhoney.com/)

------
quickthrower2
Moz (and friends) have a chrome extension.

